# One-in-five U.S. drivers admit to texting



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Nearly one-in-five U.S. drivers surveyed have read or sent a text message while behind the wheel even though nearly all of the respondents in an AAA survey released on Friday considered it unacceptable."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090925/od_nm/us_texting_1


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

No wonder they are outlawing cell phones while driving
Thanks texters


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to do it while driving a fork lift:up:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

O that reminds me of all those useless OSHA video's they would make me watch.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats when I got my naps in


----------

